# we have hair :D



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

is this one satin? she looksrather shiny but i think it more of just a healthy coat??























































they all seem to have the tan belly like their mum.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They're so cute (although they look a bit thin to me). 

If they all have the tan belly, it means mom is probably homozygous (has two copies of tan, at/at, and can give her babies _only_ a tan allele on the A-locus).

I sometimes wonder what it must feel like to suddenly feel hair sprouting all over your entire body at once.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

im sorry about the size of photos, i did go and resize them all (took ages) but didnt seem to work!

i thought they looked thin but they have two girls feeding them?

should i split mum up with the pregnant girly (she due any day) i just have no idea what to do as didnt get many answers to my post before.

sorry i dont understand the genetics? wht does that mean?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It means that the mom can produce only tan babies, basically. 

Personally, I'd cull (euthanize) half the babies to allow the remaining ones to get enough milk. That's 22 babies in total, so about 11 per mother, and that's a lot of babies to suckle and a lot of milk to produce. I aim for 4-6 babies per mother usually.

If you don't want to cull some of the babies, or even if you do, it can help to feed the moms some small portions of scrambled egg daily. Just a small piece per day can help, as can cat food (which is high in protein).

Good luck!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, cat food and eggs!
I was going to say that two or three of them look a bit skinny.
But otherwise, cute! I would definitely say you have satins in there. It's harder to tell on the darker ones, though.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you, i dont think i could cull any 

should i take the pregnant girl out or leave her in there??

have a cage set up for her but felt mean splitting them up.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If you think they will get along fine, there's no reason to split them up. 
If they're getting along fine as of now, everything should be okay.
Just keep an eye on them once the other mother delivers.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

they are getting on overly well, pregnant girl seems to be doing most of the caring of the babies though, they groom each other and cuddle up together with the babies- its so cute!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

You should name this one Smiley. He/she has a smiley face on it's back.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

haha so he does- that is one of the males as well so good guess 
they all so cute tho!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little darlings! *cootchiecootchie*


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

we have more babies, my other doe had 13 today, one born dead or died shortly after birth, so just a quick count and removed dead baby and going to try and leave this litter until they are 3 dayss old, such a big litter


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

oh and they dnt all have tan bellies, one has a black/slightly greyish belly and a couple have a ****** grey colour at the moment!


----------

